# 2 of my ps heads r getting swollen looking



## piranhapisces (May 29, 2005)

is this a boy girl thing or is there something wrong with these 2 guys, im not sure if the pics show it to well but 2 of my fishes heads r bigger then all the others, they almost look like a different breed like a pygo serra crossbreed, but they were all purchased at the same time,they have been looking like this for a long time now, even there color is different, but both fish act fine one has a red tail instead of black like all the rest


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

wow!! they have got huge humps like my reds,are you over feeding them?


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Is that photoshopped? Kinda looks like an alien form of piranha?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

LoL they are hybrid parrot/nattereri lol


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

It looks like the hunt for the elusive _Serrasalmus cariba _has come to an end!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I do believe that is where piranha store their fat. Basically they seem to be eating too much


----------



## piranhapisces (May 29, 2005)

so i shouldent worry about them i guess???


----------



## piranhapisces (May 29, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> I do believe that is where piranha store their fat. Basically they seem to be eating too much


thanks for the info


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

piranhapisces said:


> so i shouldent worry about them i guess???


maybe get their thryoids checked?

Those humps look hardcore/


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

it looks pimp to me, is that playsand?


----------



## piranhapisces (May 29, 2005)

bmpower007 said:


> it looks pimp to me, is that playsand?


its a mix of 80lb course 40lb play, but the play sand was a mistake its a bit to fine, first time useing sand, im going to search for something darker


----------

